# 24 hour compound vs hotmud



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

How often do you use hot mud?


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

For patching or taping?


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Mudflextools said:


> For patching or taping?


For patching almost always, for taping not much, hardly ever


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

x2


----------

